# key largo boats



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

looking for info. on key largo boats.im looking at a 236 c.c. anyone heard in thing good or bad about them . thanks


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

my dads got a 17 ft. key west, had it for 12 years. it still looks brand new. - easy to clean - it's been a very good and reliable boat


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

My buddy just bought that same boat. He is picking it up in Hampton on Sat. I don't know much about it, other than the brochure he showed me but looks solid. I'll pick his brain on it...may run the maiden voyage with him on Sat.


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

*key largo*

hey gordy when you go .check how low she's sitting in the water , and how far the scupper's are above the water line


----------



## 1DAY (Dec 17, 2005)

How was the boat ride? I looked at those boats they seem to be ok. I was told they were old SEA CRAFT molds.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Very nice ride. Thought I would get wet for sure...3-5 fotters coming around Cape Henry and around the green can. Took the waves like they were nothin. Very impressed!!!


----------



## 1DAY (Dec 17, 2005)

Good to here that it ran nice and dry. Did you catch any fish? Did you notice that it sat low in the stern? I was told that when water did come in the boat that it didnt drain well,did you notice that? I think there pretty nice boats for less than 30k


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

A little more water than most in the stern...but not an issue as we were on the troll the whole time. The gunnels are lower than some boats and the stern is definitely more wide open which makes it a little scary running at high speeds. 
I really liked the amount of space though, definitely made with fishing in mind.
A very sweet ride for the price for sure!

This was all we caught....










Trying again tomorrow though.


----------

